# Here's A New Motorized Bike My Freind Is Making



## Robertriley (Jun 2, 2016)

I'd say it's closer to a motorcycle with pedals than a motorized bicycle...lol


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 2, 2016)

thanks for putting this on its super nice i reelly dig thees moter bikes your friend does super nice work !!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 21, 2016)

Update


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 21, 2016)

wow!!!  This is really sweet!


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 11, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I'd say it's closer to a motorcycle with pedals than a motorized bicycle...lol
> View attachment 323735 View attachment 323736 View attachment 323737 View attachment 323738 View attachment 323739 View attachment 323740



Great job!


----------

